# Mastercard



## Adele (19 Dezember 2011)

Zunächst einmal: Schön ist Eure neue Seite geworden.....

Habe heute eine "interessante" Aufforderung eines angeblichen Mastercard-Sicherheitsteams erhalten, inklusive Schreibfehler. Lustig ist dabei, dass ich gar keine Mastercard besitze... Leider konnte ich den Header nicht öffnen und erfuhr von GMX nur, dass der auf eine Spam-Mail schließen ließe. Hier die Kopie der Mail als Warnung für alle:


Von:
[Mailadresse entfernt]
An:
Adele xxxxxxxx
Kopie:
Betreff:
Information Aktuell betreffend Kartenspeere 18.12.11
Datum:
18.12.2011 17:45:57




*Mastercard Securecode Kartenverifizierung*
*Sehr geehrte(r) Herr / Frau Adele xxxxx*
Wegen sicherheitstechnischen Mängeln in diversen größeren Sicherheitsfirmen in Deutschlandsind wir gezwungen, unsere Kunden einer Kartenverifizierung zu unterziehen. Wenn Sie eine Mastercard besitzen, empfehlen wir Ihnen,diese Kartenverifizierung dringend durchzuführen um eine allfällige Kartensperrung zu verhindern.
Wenn Sie Ihre Karte nicht verifizieren, sehen wir uns gezwungen,diese binnen 2 Tagen zu Ihrem Schutz zu sperren.Hierzu besuchen Sie die unten aufgeführte Seite:
Jetzt Verifizieren!
Tragen Sie Ihre Daten ein und vergewissern Sie sich nochmals, dass diese korrekt eingetragen wurden, damit die Verifizierung erfolgreich verlaufen kann.




Herzlichen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.Harald Fischer Representative Office Germany Unterschweinstiege 2-14 60549 Frankfurt/Main Mastercard Sicherheitsteam Deutschland

Auf der Mastercard-Homepage und weiteres Seiten habe ich nichts über Sicherheitsprobleme des Anbieters gelesen, dafür aber Nettes von der NRW-Verbraucherzentrale. Das "Sicherheitsteam" scheint nicht ganz unbekannt zu sein:

http://www.vz-nrw.de/lang1/www.verb...12A/BWF3920A/BWF4300A/yabb?num=1294045333/268


[modedit by Hippo: Schrift auch für Senioren lesbar gemacht ]


----------



## Heiko (19 Dezember 2011)

Klassische Phishing-Mail. Leider fallen immer noch Leute darauf herein.


----------



## Nanni (20 Dezember 2011)

Ich frag mich nur, warum der gute Harald sich nicht gleich Phisher nennt. Fischer klingt für mich nach Verhöhnung der Angeschriebenen oder zumindest derjenigen, die darauf reinfallen.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2011)

Ein großer Teil dieser Phishing-Mails kommen normalerweise in sehr holprigem Deutsch (Auto-übersetzt mit Babelfish) aus Osteuropa, besonders Russland. Ein Teil dieser Mails ist aber in relativ gutem Deutsch verfasst, so wie auch hier (mal abgesehen von der Punkt-Komma-Plenkerei mit fehlendem Leerzeichen und einigen Fehlern wie "Kartenspeere" in der Betreffzeile).
Entweder es ist eine deutsche Phisher-Gruppe, oder die Russen haben einen deutschen Ghost-Writer an der Hand.


----------



## Heiko (20 Dezember 2011)

...oder die haben die ersten (nicht unerheblichen) Gewinne in VHS-Sprachkurse investiert...


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2012)

http://computer.t-online.de/phishing-angriff-auf-deutsche-mastercard-kunden/id_53479092/index


> Phishing-Angriff auf deutsche Mastercard-Kunden
> 
> 25.01.2012 von Sascha Plischke auf T-Online.de





> Derzeit zielen Online-Kriminelle mit raffiniert gemachten Phishing-E-Mails verstärkt auf deutsche Mastercard-Kunden. In der Warnliste des Phishing-Radars der Verbraucherzentralen häufen sich die Meldungen derartiger krimineller Nachrichten. In diesen drohen die Phisher Mastercard-Kunden mit der Sperrung der Kreditkarte und bieten einen Internet-Link zu deren Freischaltung an. Dahinter verbirgt sich eine täuschend echte Fälschung der Mastercard-Internetseite. Hier sollen die Opfer alle Daten angeben, die für das Kopieren einer Kreditkarte nötig sind. Wer darauf hereinfällt, erlaubt den Kriminellen Einkäufe auf seine Kosten.


...sehenswert auch die Bilder dazu: http://computer.t-online.de/foto-sh...53479520/tid_embedded/sid_40869246/si_0/index


----------



## sascha (27 Januar 2012)

Hmm, "allfällige Kartensperrung" klingt nach österreichischem Täter...


----------



## irperdinger (5 Februar 2012)

ja ich bekam jetzt zum zweiten male eine Mail von dieser Adresse.
MasterCard Europe Representative Office Germany

Unterschweinstiege 2-14 
60549 Frankfurt/Main
Deutschland Telefon: +49 (0)69 97 12 10 0 Telefax: +49 (0)69 97 12 10 10

Ich habe danach das Passwort geändert , und diverse Virenprogramme gestartet.


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2012)

ja und?
Was willst Du uns sagen?


----------



## BenTigger (5 Februar 2012)

Na das er eine Mail von dem Kreditkartenunternehmen Mastercard bekommen hat. Google hilft:

http://www.mastercard.com/de/uebermastercard/service/service_impressum.html


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2012)

Was wiederum für sich alleine eine Information darstellt auf die die Welt gewartet hat ....


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Februar 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Na das er eine Mail von dem Kreditkartenunternehmen Mastercard bekommen hat. Google hilft:
> 
> http://www.mastercard.com/de/uebermastercard/service/service_impressum.html


 
Das glaube ich kaum. Mastercard verschickt keine E-Mails.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum. Mastercard verschickt keine E-Mails.


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ132851491810099/link827891A.html


> *1. Februar:* Kreditkartenverifizierung
> 
> Neben der *Betrugsmail* "Vorname Nachname - Wichtige Informationen zu ihrer Mastercard Kreditkarte", vor der die Verbraucherzentrale seit Tagen warnt, werden uns auch zwei andere Varianten verstärkt gemeldet. Die Betreffzeilen der Mails, die auf Nutzer von *Visa-/Mastercard* zielen, lauten "Kreditkarten Verifizierung" und "MasterCard Daten-Abgleich . Aufgrund der rasant ansteigenden Probleme durch Cyberkriminalität, sehen wir uns als Ihr Dienstleister dazu gezwungen, für das höchste Maß an Sicherheit für Sie zu sorgen." Alle uns gemeldeten Phishing-Mails finden Sie in den Foren. Fallen Sie bitte nicht auf die Betrüger herein.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (6 Februar 2012)

irperdinger schrieb:


> Ich habe danach das Passwort geändert , und diverse Virenprogramme gestartet.


Wenn Du auf den Link in der Email geklickt hast, um dein Passwort zu ändern, dann nützen dir auch die Virenprogramme nichts.
Damit haben die Betrüger jetzt dein echtes Passwort und die Änderung war für die Katz.
Kontrolliere doch mal dein Konto, ob das schon abgeräumt wurde.


----------



## Goblin (6 Februar 2012)

> Kontrolliere doch mal dein Konto, ob das schon abgeräumt wurde


----------



## irperdinger (6 Februar 2012)

ich habe und die Telefonnummer mit Adresse im Google eingegeben .
Laut der Bank sei bis jetzt alles OK.


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2012)

Newsfeed schrieb:


> Über Lücken im Rechner eines Zahlungsdienstleisters konnten Kriminelle eine große Menge an Kreditkontodaten erbeuten. Presseberichten zufolge bestätigte ein Sprecher von MasterCard den Datendiebstahl. Auch Visa-Kunden sollen betroffen sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

